# fish auction site



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have seen on here people talking about a auction site to get fish from, and have been to it once. I cant seem to find it, or anyone talking about it. Can someone please give me the name of the site


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

www.aquabid.com


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

thank you very much


----------

